# Mosquito ice?



## kozak

According to area bait shops, there were some people fishing both the north end and the south end Saturday. Does anyone happen to know what the conditions were this weekend?


----------



## laynhardwood

Not there but I did fish 4" of clear ice on Saturday 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tomb

It was fishable but inconsistent thickness. Take a spud bar. Be careful.


----------



## futurestrader

Anyone have an update on the ice north of route 88?


----------



## tomb

Friend of mine just checked. Spider webbing/unsafe at buoy line. Optimistic 3-3.5" at 305. He walked out a little to a shanty there in 7 fow, guy said 5". This sucks!


----------



## icebergy

heard from the causeway bait shop that guys are on 4-5 ins. on north side. anyone thats there can give a little feedback that would be great thanks, bergy


----------



## Kastmaster93

i will be b/w buoy line and island sunday


----------



## fishinnick

Drove over the causeway today and there were 5-6 shanties and another 5 or so groups of people on the S-SW side. I have no idea on the thickness, but there was open water around the bridge area and the shoreline ice on the causeway didn't look good. This is coming from someone who has never ice fished though, so take it how you want.


----------



## Jigging Jim

fishinnick said:


> Drove over the causeway today and there were 5-6 shanties and another 5 or so groups of people on the S-SW side. I have no idea on the thickness, but there was open water around the bridge area and the shoreline ice on the causeway didn't look good. This is coming from someone who has never ice fished though, so take it how you want.


Thank You... This is very important information.


----------



## fishinnick

No problem. So there's no confusion, the five or so groups of people were in groups of like 2 or 3 people(un-shantied). So maybe 10 fisherman plus however many were in the shanties. Again this is just from a drive by. Didn't see anyone on the north side but there were obvious cracks in the ice so that's probably why.


----------



## tomb

My brother is on buoy line. You have to cross a patch of 2" ice to get to the 5" that is out there. 1" of snow. Good crappie bite this morning, then they shut off.


----------



## tomb

Brother is off....barely. One guy blew threw going out late.......and kept going! My brother used his shanty as a bridge to cross crack. Two more tried to cross behind him, one went threw. 50-60 yards offshore, 2 fow. Be careful out there people!


----------



## sonar

> tomb [Brother is off....barely. One guy blew threw going out late.......and kept going! My brother used his shanty as a bridge to cross crack. Two more tried to cross behind him, one went threw. 50-60 yards offshore, 2 fow. Be careful out there people!] Thanks Tom,,& I'm GLAD your Bro,,is home!! You gotta ask yourself GUYS,,IS IT WORTH IT?? I'm NOT gonna risk it !! I'm supposed to come up there one day this week sometime,,,,I don't know if I am NOW??? It's gonna have to grow another HARD inch,, before I even think about it.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## whjr15

sonar said:


> It's gonna have to grow another HARD inch,, before I even think about it.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


That's what she sa..... Sorry, couldn't resist! lol. But I'm with ya, it's just not worth the risk!


----------



## rattletraprex

Just got back from there and it's fishable,at least for us it was. Saturday we fished SW of causeway on 4in. of clear ice for the most part,today went to South end and was maybe a little thinner but not much. Did get some snow last night and this morning but with the wind howling it's not to snow covered.Not much to report fish wise,buddy got a 4lb. eye today and I lost one at the hole. Fish were caught by others only crappies and gills from what I saw,talked to an OGFer on the way out last night and he had a 24in. eye.Never made it to try the North end,the lake was rumbling today from building ice. I'd still be careful cause there are still weak spots in places. Like to get back up there sometime later this week,going to figure them fish out sometime.


----------



## sonar

That's GOOD news Rattletraprex !! I really do want another trip,,on Skeets,, And it looks pretty good for it to happen,,this week ..I've got 9.3 degs.,,here right now at 11:30 pm,,I know that it will be makin' ice all night ,, with those temps,,which will give another inch of hard ice with any luck... I Will give a report after i get home ,, when I/me?? & my Bud JIG,, hook-up on whichever day it happens... 'til then,,I'll be watchi'n the reports that are posted here.... Keep 'em comin'... & USE those Spudbars Men,,they never lie!!----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## futurestrader

I was on the north end today and pitched a no hitter


----------



## Crappieking2001

I was on the north end monday, got one 13 " crappie, and a baby perch.
and a horrible fall, I will never ever walk on ice without cleats, I did not relize that my cleats in my right boot had fallin out. If the ice would have been a inch thinner I think the back of my head would have busted through the ice. never thought of that danger on the ice.


----------



## fish master

i did that a few years ago ended up going tto the er. that sucks when thats happens.


Crappieking2001 said:


> I was on the north end monday, got one 13 " crappie, and a baby perch.
> and a horrible fall, I will never ever walk on ice without cleats, I did not relize that my cleats in my right boot had fallin out. If the ice would have been a inch thinner I think the back of my head would have busted through the ice. never thought of that danger on the ice.


----------



## fish master

where is it walkable on the north end? linda's or the bouyie line? thinkin about headin out in tthe am: fm


----------



## Kastmaster93

Buoy line for sure not sure about Linda's.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish master

:fm kool thx kast im headinout thedoor here in a few....hope its still good


Kastmaster93 said:


> Buoy line for sure not sure about Linda's.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tomb

sonar said:


> Thanks Tom,,& I'm GLAD your Bro,,is home!! You gotta ask yourself GUYS,,IS IT WORTH IT?? I'm NOT gonna risk it !! I'm supposed to come up there one day this week sometime,,,,I don't know if I am NOW??? It's gonna have to grow another HARD inch,, before I even think about it.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----



Thanks Vince. My point is.......be careful. Be responsible for yourself! I told my brother to take his spud and check for himself, he ignored me. Just because people are out there does not mean it's safe! All the temp swings are producing some screwy conditions.


----------



## wave warrior

heading up there in the morning to fish thurs and friday, hope to have better luck than some of the reports im getting...just be happy at a chance to ice some crappie n eyes!!!...4 of us leaving dover around 4:30 am. if anyone has a motel suggestion with food close by that would help, its been a few yrs since i have fished there...


----------



## MuskieManOhio

Only hotels I know of are in Niles it's off of 82 or on rt 5 off the turnpike there is one


----------



## kozak

There's a place called Lake Tavern (I think) on the east side of the lake. Great food!


----------



## rattletraprex

We stayed at the Days Inn in Niles,there's an Ecno Lodge also.You can go to the Holiday Inn if you want to spend $160 for a room.


----------



## Kastmaster93

Anyone get out today and have a report on the ice?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish master

was out on the south side of causeway with 6-7'' solid ice. shoreline kinda chewed one lil spot to get out at the end of the south side parking area. the old man at the causeway told me there was 5 to 6'' at the boyie line so i went up. theres was one guy way out there. so i spuded my way out following his steps got to the first presser crack spud went right thru just by dropping it. dont know how he walked over that thin of ice but he did. i turned around went to the causeway got a few dink perch and one nice size one.


----------



## sharkie

Any news if the ice is still decent at skeeter. Looking to go saturday either there or pymie.


----------



## sharkie

No reports on the ice conditions out there? Waana head out in the am but dont wanna drive 1.5 hours for nothing. Think it would be ok. Didnt get too warm.


----------



## tomb

Good ice at 305 and a couple other places. Path at buoy line is questionable.


----------



## RobFyl

Seen 5 or 6 shantys on the 305 road bed around 230pm today. Don't know about the ice conditions though. One guy with a shanty was on the creek channel by my estimation.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sharkie

I will be out there then. Planned on hitting the south end up anyways closer toward the dam and 305 area. Is causeway still open at 7 or they opening at 69 now. Anyone looking for a partner, pm me. Have own tackle.


----------



## SportTroller

Fished south of the causeway today,it was a little slow. Caught gills,perch and a four pound bass. Ice was five inches,but fell through on edge getting gear off the ice. Edge is breaking up bad .


----------



## BFISHN

Fished off the cemetery today. The ice was solid there all the way to the shore. Caught a few nice crappie, some dinky perch and a decent catfish came along for a fight. Maybe 20 guys fishing there today.


----------



## tomb

Bring boards if you plan to fish off the causeway. I put down a set Sat morning. Seemed odd no one else brought any just in case mine left. About 40-50 guys crossed with them. All but three left before we did.


----------



## tomb

Fishing was OK for 3 of us Sat. 1/16 glow smelt buckshot pulled 2 small walleyes an a few keeper crappie, a 10" perch and two bass. #3 glow/blue jig rap pulled some keeper crappie. #3 and #5 silver/blue jig rap caught keeper crappie, two 24"+ channel cats, and also lost three larger walleyes to tangled messes at the hole. 1/16 blue/silver buckshot pulled keeper crappie and a 28" pike. All jigs tipped w/ minnow heads. Almost all fish caught before noon. Our best trip this season. Most others were pretty lousy. Bite overall still not great. Most around us were skunked.


----------



## sonar

Good job Tom!! Wished I could'a joined y'all.... Maybe next time?? or should I say next winter,,,,, I really doubt it will heal up after the rains today,,I will bet that the level will rise & leave the shorelines open....Hope not,,But I believe that's the future for us this round..I is really raining here now,,the gutters a flowing high,,as I type.. Glad to hear you guys had a great day Sat. !! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## tomb

Thanks Vince. You may get your chance. It appears to have not rained as heavy to the east.


----------



## fish master

i would say the perch in skeeter are gettin bigger.. anyone got any recent reports on the ice up there?


----------



## sylvan21

I took a ride around the lake this morning and saw only one hut out in the middle just north of the cemetary. A lot of open water on both sides of the causeway. Didn't venture out to check conditions.


----------



## Kastmaster93

forecast looks good for @ least the next 5 days. hoping to get out a few more times. 
kast


----------



## sharkie

Is the open water just by the causeway? Usually does open up there first especially with that rain and wind. Any reports on the ice left there? Wanted to possibly try sunday ice permitting.


----------



## Catchin limits

There is a good chance I will be by there for work this weekend. If I get a chance I will give an ice report.


----------



## wave warrior

any ice updates? headed there in the am, hope its a GO!!!


----------



## huntindoggie22

wave warrior said:


> any ice updates? headed there in the am, hope its a GO!!!


I hope your taking your boat. Open water everywhere. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Eyewall

Huntingdoggie22 , everywhere? Is cemetary and 305 area open water to?


----------



## b drake

What ice is there is NO GOOD


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sonar

b drake,,I'm asking as to how you are saying "the ice is no good",,did you check it personally,,with a "WALK ON-POKE TEST",,Today?? Or a drive by,,visual?? I live better than 45 mins.away & I,,like some others,,won't make the trip there if its a NO-GO...:C I THANK YOU for the info!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## b drake

Drove by it! Causeway bait said someone checked where there was ice and it was 1 1/2 maybe 2 inches. There is open water


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## b drake

It is a no go! It didn't even look good enough for me to test it and I love ice fishing! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sharkie

Only thing is a few posts earlier someone said there was one hut kinda off the cemetery
Is someone pulling my leg or left their shanty out there or is it not safe?


----------



## sonar

Good-Nuff !! I'll take that as the WORD,, b drake !! Thanks..... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Jigging Jim

sharkie said:


> Only thing is a few posts earlier someone said there was one hut kinda off the cemetery
> Is someone pulling my leg or left their shanty out there or is it not safe?


Maybe they left it in a panic to escape.


----------



## Eyewall

I know as of wednsday it was fishable, 7" of ice off cemetary, i personally havent fished it since sunday and had solid 8", just cant believe it is open water in just a couple of days.


----------



## tomb

Just got message from a buddy that said 4"-5". Not sure where he walked out from yet.


----------



## b drake

It's a death wish if venture out on what is there. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sharkie

Was just wondering. Gonna give it tomorrow. Gonna shoot for sunday. If anyone can post conditions tomorrow please do. Wanna get 1 more day at least hopefully. Thinking the south end may be good hopefully. Not talking off the causeway either.


----------



## fish master

areas south of the 305 boat ramp has spots of open water. was out on the road bed walked out from the GRAVeYARD planks are needed due to the shoreline chewed. used someones eles that was out there. when we left they were gone wet walk.lol spikes n spud needed. use caution. 


sharkie said:


> Was just wondering. Gonna give it tomorrow. Gonna shoot for sunday. If anyone can post conditions tomorrow please do. Wanna get 1 more day at least hopefully. Thinking the south end may be good hopefully. Not talking off the causeway either.


----------



## Eyewall

sharkie said:


> Was just wondering. Gonna give it tomorrow. Gonna shoot for sunday. If anyone can post conditions tomorrow please do. Wanna get 1 more day at least hopefully. Thinking the south end may be good hopefully. Not talking off the causeway either.


South end still good in places,just heard from buddy fished today on solid 5" of black ice out from cemetary, few crappies, the open water everywhere statement and ice is no good may be the case for north side but not suprising since ice up there has been schetchy for last 3 weeks.


----------



## sharkie

Thanks for the response. Hoping itll harden a lil more today. Plan on heading out there tomorrow. Anyone else giving it a try?


----------



## Eyewall

Im here now at cemetary, bunch guys out, about 20 vehicles in parking lot.


----------



## sharkie

Ill be out tomorrow. Fish cooperating at all out there?


----------



## Eyewall

Not fishing today, just stopped by to check it out, I will be there first light tomrw.


----------



## fishingdude

Eyewall said:


> Not fishing today, just stopped by to check it out, I will be there first light tomrw.


Thank you eyewall...


----------



## sharkie

Thanks and see u in the am too.


----------



## Eyewall

Np, good luck, maybe see you out there somewhere.


----------



## wave warrior

b drake said:


> It's a death wish if venture out on what is there.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


dont post if you dont have a clue! we were there all weekend on solid 5" clear ice


----------



## kozak

Amen to that!


----------



## tomb

As bad as the bite was.............it felt like I were dead at times


----------



## laynhardwood

I caught lots of nice gills 7-8" and a couple 9" perch yesterday at skeeter and I was also fishing on 5" of clear ice can't wait for next wknd will be our last shot for the year good luck and be safe 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kozak

We managed a few nice crappies when we first got there Sunday morning and then nothing the rest of the day. Looks like we'll have one more weekend at 'Skeeter before the melt starts. Be safe!


----------



## Eyewall

We managed a few nice perch and crappies and a couple of bass. Fished by the stump field. Ice was in great shape. Also one catfish. Just bout everything but an eye.


----------



## Eyewall

wave warrior said:


> dont post if you dont have a clue! we were there all weekend on solid 5" clear ice


Kind of what I was thinking. Guys from far away rely on factual information on this site.


----------



## wave warrior

Eyewall said:


> Kind of what I was thinking. Guys from far away rely on factual information on this site.


YES!!! its a 90+ mile drive... i felt it was good from a great source(thanks tom) and heard from others that were ON THE ICE!!! not to be mean but please...as icers we rely on GOOD, CURRENT reports...ice guys are some of the most honest, nice respectfull people i know!!!! dont post bad reports if you havent ventured out! we appreciate your concers for our safety,but dont rain on our winter parade!

PS. i said i was done for the year but that may change!!!


----------



## sonar

wave warrior,,Eyewall,,laynhardwood,,kozak,,tomb...WHAT YOU JUST SAID!! I too depend on a few facts,,before I jump in & go.... "We need da facts ,,So's wez can acts"... Thanks Men.. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## fish master

has anyone been around skeeter? conditions?


----------



## Snook

Not sure of the ice conditions....but there was a guy out there tonight about 9p off 305 ramp. Fishing in a shanty with a lantern. Shoreline ice was busted up in some area's that I could see. The ice around the ramp looked soft...he's got a bigger set than I do to be out there at night on this ice


----------



## kozak

I was at the 305 ramp yesterday. There was 6" of clear hard ice in the morning. During the course of the day, between the above freezing temps and the sun, it began to deteriorate on the surface. We lost about an inch by the time I left at 7:00. The shoreline ice at the ramp was okay. Managed to catch 9 keeper crappies. It's pretty much over for me this year. Be safe!


----------



## wave warrior

if anyone is there friday and can give an ice update that would be great! a few guys are hoping to make one last trip on saturday IF its fishable!!!:C


----------



## fish master

i was at the graveyard today with 5'' of clear ice got some nice slab crappies the ice isnt doin to good you can piss a hole right thru it. i dont think it will make it to much longer. so today was my last hur ra of the season. hope its better next year. be very cautious out there if u decide to go out.. fm


----------



## wave warrior

fish master said:


> i was at the graveyard today with 5'' of clear ice got some nice slab crappies the ice isnt doin to good you can piss a hole right thru it. i dont think it will make it to much longer. so today was my last hur ra of the season. hope its better next year. be very cautious out there if u decide to go out.. fm


sounds like i will call it a season and take the boat to saltfork...thanks! the guys wont like that report but they ALL expected it!! as a browns fan...MAYBE NEXT YEAR!


----------



## sonar

Mixing fresh gas for the "Rude,,tomorrow evening,,It's almost here Guys!! 2013 Spring,,& I CAN'T WAIT!! FORGET the ice,,OR- the lack of it!! & get ready for open water,,I think it's gonna be a GOOD open water Season,,THIS YEAR!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## tomb

Glad you caught some on your last trip Justin!

Good luck on Salt Fork Jeff. I was thinking similar. Didn't do very well this season. Calling it a rebuilding year!

Best of luck the rest of the season Vince.

Going to be back to Erie for me soon. See you all in a while.


----------



## SportTroller

One lone shanty on the ice north of the road bed today,your my hero!


----------



## wave warrior

tomb said:


> Glad you caught some on your last trip Justin!
> 
> Good luck on Salt Fork Jeff. I was thinking similar. Didn't do very well this season. Calling it a rebuilding year!
> 
> Best of luck the rest of the season Vince.
> 
> Going to be back to Erie for me soon. See you all in a while.


thanks for all the help Tom!! headed to piedmont, going to jig up some eyes(we hope) skeeter is one tough bite!!!


----------

